# European* Mantid



## spawn (Jun 16, 2007)

Just a couple shots of a mantid I caught here in Western NY last year. Was a female and laid two ooths for me. I used to keep in the tank with my Red Eyed Tree Frogs.







After eating a cricket.






Mating with one of two boyfriends, who she then killed, haha. She's also eating a moth while mating, which I thought was interesting.


----------



## Asa (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2007)

That's not a chinese mantis. That's a european mantis.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes Rick is right Europeans have the black mark on the insides of their claws.


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 17, 2007)

> That's not a chinese mantis. That's a european mantis.


 Was gonna say the same thing until I saw Rick already posted it.


----------



## spawn (Jun 17, 2007)

Good catch.


----------

